

The Politics of Names - calvin
http://verdantlabs.com/blog/2014/11/13/political-names/

======
AcerbicZero
This seems to be in line, albeit with a different conclusion, with the Pew
research into age and political leanings. It seems unlikely that political
preference is tied to naming in that direction, rather popular name cycles
occur during periods of political popularity, or infamy, imprinting those
political views during the formative years.

[http://www.people-press.org/2011/11/03/section-1-how-
generat...](http://www.people-press.org/2011/11/03/section-1-how-generations-
have-changed/)

------
mc32
This is interesting, but i think it's not useful. If you had 100 Roberts in A
Republican county and then another 100 Roberts in a Democratic county it looks
like Robert is a neutral name, overall, for two counties but in reality it's
solidly Republican in one and solidly Democratic in another.

So, without context, this means little. It's something to mention at a party,
I guess where no one will look things up and take what you said as something
insightful.

------
induscreep
I like the "Delbert" at the extreme right of the spectrum.

------
Shinkei
Very interesting. As a side note, I am suspicious of the data on this site
regarding stripper and adult actor names because these are often pseudonyms.

